
Ancient Greek as a gateway drug to Mastery - joseflangerman
https://langerman.co.za/2016/02/26/ancient-greek-as-a-gateway-drug-to-mastery/
======
senorsmile
Good write up. Don't give up either... True mastery is always just that far
away. Fair warning though, something like Hebrew or even middle Egyptian might
be around the corner of your interests.

